# anchoring sole plates to concrete floor



## be_leafer (Feb 4, 2009)

I want to build a 4' x 7' closet in my basement (house is four years old). Two walls already exist so I need one 4' wall and one 7' wall with door opening. I've done some searching here and have a good idea how to anchor the sole plates to the concrete floor (tapcon or remington fasteners). 
Also recommended was to frame the wall first then lift it into position. Do you then fasten the sole plate to the floor? The reason I ask is that for the existing two walls (one on the edge of a staircase) there is no sign of anything fastening the sole plates to the floor. So I guess the sole plates were anchored first then the studs and the ceiling plate were installed.
But everything I read says make the frame first then lift it into position. 

Hope you can clear up the confusion. 

Thanks


----------



## curapa (Nov 13, 2007)

Use construction adhesive between the sole plate and slab, you can fasten with tapcons if you like. I would use cut nails.

http://www.doityourself.com/invt/1681865


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Framing first, then lifting into position can be tricky with a fixed floor and ceiling. Best way to do it that way is with 2 sole plates. The plate that's attached to the concrete will be pressure treated wood. You can attach them with any method previously mentioned, but they must be attached.
Then build the wall on the floor 1 3/4" shorter so you can lift it onto the secured sole plate.
If you build it on the floor at full height, you will need a heavy hammer to get it into position.
Ron
You need to use fasteners rated for use with the pressure treated wood.


----------



## be_leafer (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.



Ron6519 said:


> Framing first, then lifting into position can be tricky with a fixed floor and ceiling.


Would you just build the frame in place anchoring one sole plate to the floor and build from there?


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll try...Attach your PT sole plate to the floor. Build your wall, 1 3/4" shorter, *on the floor*. Stand up the wall and set it down on the sole plate. At this point you should have one top plate and two sole plates. Shim at the top (if required) to plumb/level and nail off. Your other alternative would be to attach sole plate, attach top plate and cut your studs to fit the opening between the two.


----------



## whirly (Dec 2, 2008)

I did it this way as well ... The benefit is that the wall can just slide in between the floor joists and the bottom plate, and can be lifted without hitting the floor joists (cause its much shorter). In addition, the double sole plates make for a huge advantage when attaching baseboards ... always hitting wood.


----------



## Bronx (Apr 11, 2008)

*Tapcons will work.*

Tapcon concrete screws are deemed acceptable for use in treated lumber. Be sure not get a screw that is ioo long. The min embedment is 1" and the maximum in 1 3/4". If you try to drive the screw into the concrete any deeper then the head may break off. There is a lot of tech. information on www.concretescrews.com


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It helps to have a hammer drill to drill your holes(perhaps someone has one you can borrow?), but a regular drill will work. It wouldn't be worth renting the drill or a powder actuated tool for so few fasteners. Be sure to get the proper bit for the Tapcons. Not all packages include a bit.


----------



## Bronx (Apr 11, 2008)

*Thats a great point.*

The quality of the hole that you drill is critical when using tapcon screws. The size that I would use in you application would be 1/4 x 2 3/4. This size requires a 3/16 bit.


----------



## be_leafer (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas - I'm going to give it a go.:thumbsup:


----------

